# تسخين حمامات( مسابح )السباحه والتتسخين المركزي بالطاقه الشمسيه



## أحمد المحمدي (30 يونيو 2008)

أخواني وأخواتي الاعزاء

ارحب بكم أولا:

وأطرح عليكم نظام تسخين المسابح بالطاقه الشمسيه خلال طوال العام من شركه فرنسيه
(جاك جيوردانو) وهي الرائده في مجال التسخين بالطاقه الشمسيه حول العالم

ومن مميزات هذا النظام :

1- توفير في الفاتوره الكهربيه حيث يستهلك المسبح نسبه عاليه من الفاتوره الكهربيه

2- عدم وجود اي تمديدات كهربيه من و الى المسبح وذلك يعطي قدر عالي من الامان

3- التحكم في درجه حراره المسبح وذلك من خلال وجود شاشه (LCD) للتحم ومعرفه درجه حراره المسبح خلال طوال العام

ونحن وكلاء الشركه الفرنسيه (جاك جيوردانو) هنا بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه 
مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه 
م/ أحمد المحمدي 
ولمزيد من الاستفسار ..........
موقع الشركه www.climatech-sa.com 
ولاتصال مباشره علىxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يوليو 2008)

عندي مسبح حجم الماء 100 متر مكعب ، في غرفة مغلقة 
وله مرجل تسخين باستطاعة 30000 ك كالوري في الساعة ، بالإضافة إلى مبادل حراري أنبوبي .....

كيف الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية ؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (4 يوليو 2008)

أخي العزيز عصام نور الدين
كله ماتحتاجه فقط هو مد ماسورتين من غرفه المسيح الى المكان معرض للشمس حيث يتم وضع انابيب البوليتيوب (الخلايا الشمسيه ) بحيت يتم سحب مياه المسبه وادخالها في هذه الانبابيب البوليتيوب المخصصه لتسخين المسبح ثم اعادتها مره أخرى الى المسبح

وعمليه تدوير مياه المسبح خلال هذه الانابيب تكسب المسبح بكميه الحراره الازمه لتسخينه حسب درجه الحراراه المطلوبه والتي يمكنك التحكم بردجه الحراره من خلال شاشه (lcd) ودائره التكم موجوده في عرفه المسبح وذلك لسهوله التحكم بدرجه الحراراه المسبح

وهذا النظام يكفي تمام دون استخدام اي سخانات كهربيه او براجل


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يوليو 2008)

أخي أحمد : أرسل لي على البريد الخاص هنا في الملتقى بريدك الشخصي حتى أراسلك .


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (4 يوليو 2008)

اعتذر أخي عصام فالمنتدى ارسل لي هذه الرساله
نأسف لا يمكنك استخدام الرسائل الخاصة قبل 30 مشاركة لديك الأن 12 مشاركة 
الإدارة. 

ارسل لي *****ك الشخصى انت


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (4 يوليو 2008)

‎xxxxxxx‎
لا تضع وسائل الإتصال في مشاركتك
الرد يكون من خلال الموضوع فقط
الإدارة‎‎


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (11 يوليو 2008)

نشكركم على مروركم


----------



## وبك استجير (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عقاري متمكن (17 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جيد جدا امل من العضو احمد التوصل عن طريق الخاص لي اهتمامي جدا بالموضوع


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكركم العضو عقاري 
يشرفنا التعاون معك 
ونشكركم على اهتمامكم 
يمكنك التواصل معي من خلال 

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## فهد العيسى (15 مارس 2010)

هلا شباب انا عندي مسبح ابي اسخنه طوله 8متر العرض 4 متر العمق 1متر إلى 3 امتار ابغا اي رقم بياح للسخان او محله انا اجيه في الرياض شكرا


----------



## فهد العيسى (15 مارس 2010)

شباب ابي سخان عندي مسبح طوله 8متر و عرظه 4 متر و عمقع 1 متر إلى 3 امتار ابي رقم الي يبيع او محله عشان انا اجيله مع تحياتي


----------



## فهد العيسى (15 مارس 2010)

فهد العيسى قال:


> شباب ابي سخان الموية باردة جداعندي مسبح طوله 8متر و عرظه 4 متر و عمقع 1 متر إلى 3 امتار ابي رقم الي يبيع او محله عشان انا اجيله مع تحياتي[/quote]


----------



## اينشتاين71 (17 مارس 2010)

ماذا تفعل بالطاقة الحرارية في الصيف و الممتصة من الشمس في حال عدم و جود مسابح كيف يمكننا الاستفادة منها او تخزينها لاعادة تدويلها علما انه في فصل الصيف لدينا فائض من الحرارة و التي نضطر احيانا التخلص منها لتفادي احداث عطل في شبكة النظام الشمسي و لصعوبة توفر نظام تبريد رخيص السعر لاستخدامه لتكييف مكان او حيز 
ارجو الرد على هذا السؤال و شكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (19 مارس 2010)

عزيزي اينشتاين 
يوجد مبردات تعمل على الماء الساخن يمكن الاستفادة منها مباشرة بتبريد الماء ومنه تبريد الهواء ضمن الصالات والغرف

يمكننا تقديم الدراسة والتجهيزات .....


----------



## alexemi (14 أغسطس 2010)

الشركة المصرية للسخاتات الشمسية فى مصر بشرى هامة جدا نحن الان نسخن حمامات السباحة بالطاقة الشمسية فى مصر


----------



## alexemi (14 أغسطس 2010)

شركة السخانات الشمسيه ايجرين  رقم تليفون 

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## ahmed eltantawy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك علي المعتومة ولكن اريد السعر والتركيب


----------



## ahmed eltantawy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجوا ارسال السعر والتفاصيل - شكرا


alexemi قال:


> الشركة المصرية للسخاتات الشمسية فى مصر بشرى هامة جدا نحن الان نسخن حمامات السباحة بالطاقة الشمسية فى مصر


----------

